# Bbwr 8/29



## BigJ (Jan 18, 2011)

ok, i went out to back bay around 11am.

ill keep this short, no fish. the seagulls seemed like they were waiting for me to catch something just so that they would have some hope. it seems like the storm deposited sand in new spots tho. for the spot i was fishing, there is a new sandbar out past the first. also some shallow water right next to a drop , both are parallel to the beach. 

with all the cane grass in the water, i dont think the fishing is gonna get back to pace until the waves calm down and the water clears. maybe after thursday?


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks for the report.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I'm going to try to get out there this coming weekend. If some structure has opened up, it's just about the right time of year for the larger pups/yearlings to make their appearance. Fingers crossed for a NE wind...


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

sand flea said:


> I'm going to try to get out there this coming weekend. If some structure has opened up, it's just about the right time of year for the larger pups/yearlings to make their appearance. Fingers crossed for a NE wind...


It'll blow NE all week but looks like it'll switch to SW/SE this weekend.
http://www.swellinfo.com/surf-forecast/virginia-beach.html


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks for the report. I figured the road to Sandbridge was closed on Sunday so I checked out Damneck and pretty much saw the same thing. It was crazy seeing the high tide line, though.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

sand flea said:


> I'm going to try to get out there this coming weekend. If some structure has opened up, it's just about the right time of year for the larger pups/yearlings to make their appearance. Fingers crossed for a NE wind...


S/E predicted winds? I'd check on how the smokes going to be blowing. Seems Irene didn't put out the Dismal Swamp fire completely.
All that rain..and it's still going.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

SE winds are fine. SW/W winds are the direction that blows the smoke to the beaches.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

I reckon it'll be a good year for drummin'.


----------



## guitarvp (Aug 26, 2011)

Went out to Dam Neck last night around 7:30 with no bites and nothing but some branches and pieces of palms, guessing from the hurricane. Surf was kickin pretty good...gonna try again today if I get a chance...


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks for the report. I'm glad to hear that some more structure has been carved out. Granted I haven't fished there in over a month, the beach was flat as a board with a couple small holes/sloughs here and there.


----------



## Tweeder (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm gonna try and head out there on Friday or Saturday to do a little crabbing. Thanks for the report


----------



## andrew k (Oct 12, 2007)

Tweeder said:


> I'm gonna try and head out there on Friday or Saturday to do a little crabbing. Thanks for the report


just an fyi the crabs havn't been thick like they were a month ago....


----------



## andrew k (Oct 12, 2007)

went down to sand bridge sunday back bay was still closed but checked out the beach in two spots at dead low, didn't see anything impressive. word i got was the beach hasn't changed that much at all.....i hope for lots of structure though...the beach is getting crowded already and the season hasn't started yet.....


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I hope the crabs are still around. Last time the drum wre thick down that way was when the blue crabs and calicos were like a plague. The reds were all over that flat sandy stretch of beach past the first walkover, noshing on crabs.

Has BBNWR reopened yet?


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

we had NE winds over most of last weekend;Easterly winds will blow for the next couple of days.That would be cool if Back Bay was open.


----------

